# Sticky  P90X'ers sign in here



## Spoony

I know a few of us (not me yet) are going through P90X and similar to the daily workout thread I thought I'd try to create one for P90X to share ideas, motivate each other and let everyone know how we are getting on.

Here's one of or members after 3 months of it befores and afters:


----------



## buck-egit

Cool Spoony..

Let me kick the thread off with some of the equipment I use

Pull Up 





Bumbbells
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dumbbell-...h_Training&hash=item35b889d741#ht_5650wt_1270

Buck


----------



## Matt.

P90X? What is it then?


----------



## buck-egit

A wee bit about me. I am in my 2nd round 2nd week. Each round consists of 3 Months (90 days) each month has 3 weeks of mostly weight, pullup and cardio oh and every other day you have an Ab routine of 16 minutes and then you have a rest week which isnt as it sounds  it is more like a week of core work and stretching you dont use weights or any pullups in this week and no Ab work either. In that YouTube I started @ 29% Bodyfat and in the last pic I had gotten down to 15.6%. Very few people doing P90x actually weigh themselves they usually go on the Bodyfat as you are gaining muscle the scales can LIE..So there you go A quicky about who I am

Today is my rest day so a nice 2 mile stroll on the beach with the family willl do just nicely...:thumb:

Ask me anything about P90X I am no expert by any stretch but I have been at it for over 5 months now so got a bit of knowledge

here are a couple of other youtubes that show it better than mine






And one for the ladys .... aghem and Lads.. this is Turbofire a Beachbody workout aimed at Girls...


----------



## Matt.

So what sort of excersise does it consist of? Weight lifting? 

Can you post your typical workout week? Does it change week to week? Does it involve supplements?


----------



## buck-egit

Matt. said:


> So what sort of excersise does it consist of? Weight lifting?
> 
> Can you post your typical workout week? Does it change week to week? Does it involve supplements?


Ok I will give it a shot.. It is massive so I will condense it down a bit

Monday: Chest & back

It consists of mostly Pressups, widefly, standard, military, diamond, plange,

and Pullups Wide front, close grip overhand, pullups and overhand pullups.

NO weights

Tuesday: Cardio/ Plyometrics

Basically jumping around the livingroom and getting my heart rate upto 190 and it averages 150

Wednesday: Shoulders & Arms

This consists of mostly Dumbell work and chair dips of various kinds

you do standard curls, static curls, 2 direction curls pumper curls, tricep kickbacks, 2 direction kickbacks etc etc there is on average 20 different moves in any given night..

Thursday: Yoga..:wall:

Bores the hell outa me. So I replace it with a cardio from either Insanity or Rushfit... again more jumping up and down into pressup moves, mountain claimbers all very muscle burny stuff

Friday: Legs & back

Leg part consists of mostly diff kinds of lunges with weights in your hands ( for me ) and Wall squats etc etc

back again is diferent kinds of pull ups on the bar

Saturday: Kenpo x

Which is a fun workout a bit Tie bo kick boxing kinda workout. This one is a bit deceiving as you dont think you are doing alot but at the end I am always soaked through... But in my second round I have replace this Saturday workout with 1 hour of Squash or Badminton..

Thats my General week and it is very general I couldnt explain it Properly without needing 50 pages....:lol: You really need to see the dvd's

As far as food and sups go

a general days eating for me will be

5:15 am

50g Porridge, 
1 small banana
1 tbl sppon Peanut butter ( Natural No added sugars Whole Earth)
1 scoop of Dymatize Nutrition - Elite Whey Protein Isolate - Rich Chocolate (All Natural), 31 g

8am

boiled egg or Protein bar ( homemade )

10:30

Apple and Breast of chicken or tin of tuna

1 pm

More chicken or tuna with salad or pasta or Basmati rice

4 pm banana or apple or boiled egg

6:30

Chicken, Fish, Turkey, Pork and sweet potatos, pasta, Rice, etc etc depends on what I have eaten through the day

workout usually @ 9-10 pm

Then I will have

1 Banana or apple 
and 
1 scoop Dymatize Nutrition - Elite Whey Protein Isolate - Rich Chocolate (All Natural), 31 g
1 scoop Optimum Nutrition - 100% Casein Protein Powder, 1 Scoop

And that is a general days eating for me ...can be anwhere from 1900 cals to 2400 usually I eat the 2400 on my cardio days....

Hope this helps a bit....


----------



## Matt.

Interested in your homemade protein bars.


----------



## buck-egit

Matt. said:


> Interested in your homemade protein bars.


Here ya go this is the ones I make...only I use raisins and Soy milk, I used Lindt 90% choc but next time I think I will try out coco powder...


----------



## buck-egit

*Calories*

http://uk.askmen.com/sports/foodcourt_700/709_why-count-calories.html


----------



## buck-egit

I love it when my arms are too pumped to write down my reps and weights...


----------



## BENJY

Been looking into this for a while now and been very tempted to give it a go.

Do they start you off from the begining?? Basically I cant remember the last time I actually done a pull up :doublesho 

Wheres the best place to purchase the kit?


Ben


----------



## Barchettaman

Resistance bands and a chin up bar IIRC


----------



## JenJen

Ben beachbody.co.uk sell the dvd sets and you can get good kit from argos


----------



## JenJen

Well I'm not doing P90X but i am starting TurboFire next week (beginning of march) followed by Insantiy. 

Would it be ok to post in here saying its kinda the same? Wouldn't mind the support as its going to be tough and would really appreciate somewhere to come to get a kick up the behind?

I have:-
Resistance bands
Set of dumbells (various weights)
Medicine ball
Yoga mat
Gym ball

Also got access to a local gym 24/7 which I use nearly everyday! 

Can you see how determined I am haha


----------



## jonezy

id say so jen, we all need a kick up the **** at times, im looking into this now as im currently injured so cant play or train for rugby and have put half a stone on in 2 weeks!! oops !!


----------



## JenJen

My friend keeps telling me I can lose a stone a month following his instructions but would rather do it this way. But going on his theory I should hit my target weight by june


----------



## Ross

I'd love to try this but my torn quad means I am ****ed. Still lost 6 stone which is not too bad.


----------



## Prism Detailing

P90x is amazing, the results are fantastic if your dedicated. Im into phase 2 of it and really noticed the different in fat lose, increase in muscle definition, stamina but soon ill be onto phase 3....once i finish then im doing Insanity then ill do P90x2.....but the peoople around me cannot believe the difference in me which is always a confidence booster


----------



## Ross

Prism Detailing said:


> P90x is amazing, the results are fantastic if your dedicated. Im into phase 2 of it and really noticed the different in fat lose, increase in muscle definition, stamina but soon ill be onto phase 3....once i finish then im doing Insanity then ill do P90x2.....but *the peoople around me cannot believe the difference in me* which is always a confidence booster


I know that feeling,a lot of people don't recognize me anymore :lol:


----------



## JenJen

Ross said:


> I know that feeling,a lot of people don't recognize me anymore :lol:


I can't wait for that feeling!


----------



## Prism Detailing

I do believe tho to get to some expected results you would need to do P90x twice, also the nutrition part is the killer (for me anyway) eating what I should etc......I over the last 2 weeks been doing what is considered as doubles, so on my weight day also doing a cardio work out, but instead of it being Plyo, Yoga, Cardiox or Kempo i have been out running.....before doing P90x I could run 200 meters and would have been out of breath, now im running 4 miles and in all honesty could keep going.....thats been within 7 weeks, so not too bad imo


----------



## JenJen

See I thought about this from talking to you and I'm hoping doing turbofire as well as zumba, pole dancing and hiphop classes that I'm doing it should be ok *fingers crossed*


----------



## J1ODY A

JenJen said:


> See I thought about this from talking to you and I'm hoping doing turbofire as well as zumba, pole dancing and *hiphop* classes that I'm doing it should be ok *fingers crossed*


Must stop scan reading, I thought you were attending Hippo class - sounds cool! :lol:

Am now investigating P90X after seeing this thread... been hitting gym hard over the last 6 weeks and although getting results, these seem to good to be true (I know the hard bit will be eating correctly though).


----------



## JenJen

After J1ody's comment about me being a hippo im off to the gym hahaha!!


----------



## buck-egit

Good to see people starting to use the thread...

I am going through the 2nd round and starting 2nd phase.

I have just ordered a new set of Powerblock's the Sport9.0's I cant wait as I have only been using 10kg weights up till now.. The extra weight i am hoping will build me a bit bigger...

I am on my recovery week atm


----------



## Prism Detailing

buck-egit said:


> Good to see people starting to use the thread...
> 
> I am going through the 2nd round and starting 2nd phase.
> 
> I have just ordered a new set of Powerblock's the Sport9.0's I cant wait as I have only been using 10kg weights up till now.. The extra weight i am hoping will build me a bit bigger...
> 
> I am on my recovery week atm


Im probably looking to do the same as you, first round is to build leaner muscle then second round will be to bulk up...im the same only using 10kg (per dumbell) but even at that certain routines i would struggle. I think ill be looking for hex weights next as they are meant to be more beneficial for X2.

But the whole P90x/bb ideology is very expensive, protein drinks, recovery drinks, shakeo (if you opt for that), the good quality of food is all expensive and people need to understand its a change in lifestyle and not just a home fitness dvd.


----------



## buck-egit

Prism Detailing said:


> Im probably looking to do the same as you, first round is to build leaner muscle then second round will be to bulk up...im the same only using 10kg (per dumbell) but even at that certain routines i would struggle. I think ill be looking for hex weights next as they are meant to be more beneficial for X2.
> 
> But the whole P90x/bb ideology is very expensive, protein drinks, recovery drinks, shakeo (if you opt for that), the good quality of food is all expensive and people need to understand its a change in lifestyle and not just a home fitness dvd.


You have hit the nail on the head there Bud!!!

ATM I take Protein shake in the morning and a pre-workout and then Protein before bed. Not to mention all the good chicken, eggs, fruit, veg, porridge, meat, Multi vits etc etc ... lol yeah it gets a little expensive... But then I'm not forking out £30 per month for the gym...:thumb:

I have dropped from 29% BF to my current 15%.. only another 5-7% left and i will be happy


----------



## Prism Detailing

buck-egit said:


> You have hit the nail on the head there Bud!!!
> 
> ATM I take Protein shake in the morning and a pre-workout and then Protein before bed. Not to mention all the good chicken, eggs, fruit, veg, porridge, meat, Multi vits etc etc ... lol yeah it gets a little expensive... But then I'm not forking out £30 per month for the gym...:thumb:
> 
> I have dropped from 29% BF to my current 15%.. only another 5-7% left and i will be happy


Thats better dedication than me, well done but im more hoping the Insanity workout will reduce bf then as i say maybe a second round of P90x or opt for X2 and bulk up......

How are you measuring your bf ?


----------



## buck-egit

Prism Detailing said:


> Thats better dedication than me, well done but im more hoping the Insanity workout will reduce bf then as i say maybe a second round of P90x or opt for X2 and bulk up......
> 
> How are you measuring your bf ?


I used BF calipers from Ebay for 2-3 quid.. then use the Jackson/pollock method to help you do the calcs...

I am throwing in a couple of Rushfit's instead of the P90x Cardio's and instead of the Kenpo I do an Hour of Badminton on a Sat...Cant wait to get my Powerblocks they go upto 24kgs per hand on the stage 1.. stage 2 takes them as high as 44kgs per hand...


----------



## Ross

Can I do any of this with a busted Quad muscle? I like to think my diet is pretty good so its just the workout side I am more concerned about.


----------



## buck-egit

Ross said:


> Can I do any of this with a busted Quad muscle? I like to think my diet is pretty good so its just the workout side I am more concerned about.


You can do press-ups and pull-ups, and use a set of bumbells.. and just leave out the cardio and leg work till your Quad gets better....:thumb:

Check out Post 4 Its shows alot of the moves in P90X...


----------



## Ross

I have been trying press ups,more advanced ab workouts ect which I helping get rid of the belly.Not being able to do any real cardio work is starting to frustrate me now.


----------



## BENJY

JenJen said:


> Ben beachbody.co.uk sell the dvd sets and you can get good kit from argos


Just purchased:thumb:

Also purchased this pull up bar which seems like a good price
C licky

I currently have resistance bands so i'm gonna use them for the first week until my muscles get used to being used again then i'll purchase some dumbells. What weights do people recommend? Do I need a full set or would some 10,12's and 14's be enough?

Cheers

Ben


----------



## buck-egit

My Powerblocks 9.0s just arrived today...:doublesho:doublesho

depends what you want to spend mate ... These babys cost me £295 inc P&P

but they range from 2.5 kilos up to 41 kilos per hand

This is them here


----------



## DaveDesign

I saw the P90x on one of the home shopping channels and was quite impressed, soon fobbed it off as tat as of course was on a home shopping channel, pumped full of hype so they get sales.

So to say i'm surprised to see it here is an understatement!!

I'ts woken my interest again and im keen to give it a try.

What equipment is needed? workout program, floor mat, dumbells (ful set?) what else?


----------



## Spoony

I thought I would dip into it again having not really completed a full term for various reasons.

I thought I'd dip in to ab ripper having done some weights earlier today. Having not worked my core in months due to laziness I forgot just how hard ab ripper was!


----------



## buck-egit

buck-egit said:


> Ok I will give it a shot.. It is massive so I will condense it down a bit
> 
> Monday: Chest & back
> 
> It consists of mostly Pressups, widefly, standard, military, diamond, plange,
> 
> and Pullups Wide front, close grip overhand, pullups and overhand pullups.
> 
> NO weights
> 
> Tuesday: Cardio/ Plyometrics
> 
> Basically jumping around the livingroom and getting my heart rate upto 190 and it averages 150
> 
> Wednesday: Shoulders & Arms
> 
> This consists of mostly Dumbell work and chair dips of various kinds
> 
> you do standard curls, static curls, 2 direction curls pumper curls, tricep kickbacks, 2 direction kickbacks etc etc there is on average 20 different moves in any given night..
> 
> Thursday: Yoga..:wall:
> 
> Bores the hell outa me. So I replace it with a cardio from either Insanity or Rushfit... again more jumping up and down into pressup moves, mountain claimbers all very muscle burny stuff
> 
> Friday: Legs & back
> 
> Leg part consists of mostly diff kinds of lunges with weights in your hands ( for me ) and Wall squats etc etc
> 
> back again is diferent kinds of pull ups on the bar
> 
> Saturday: Kenpo x
> 
> Which is a fun workout a bit Tie bo kick boxing kinda workout. This one is a bit deceiving as you dont think you are doing alot but at the end I am always soaked through... But in my second round I have replace this Saturday workout with 1 hour of Squash or Badminton..
> 
> Thats my General week and it is very general I couldnt explain it Properly without needing 50 pages....:lol: You really need to see the dvd's
> 
> As far as food and sups go
> 
> a general days eating for me will be
> 
> 5:15 am
> 
> 50g Porridge,
> 1 small banana
> 1 tbl sppon Peanut butter ( Natural No added sugars Whole Earth)
> 1 scoop of Dymatize Nutrition - Elite Whey Protein Isolate - Rich Chocolate (All Natural), 31 g
> 
> 8am
> 
> boiled egg or Protein bar ( homemade )
> 
> 10:30
> 
> Apple and Breast of chicken or tin of tuna
> 
> 1 pm
> 
> More chicken or tuna with salad or pasta or Basmati rice
> 
> 4 pm banana or apple or boiled egg
> 
> 6:30
> 
> Chicken, Fish, Turkey, Pork and sweet potatos, pasta, Rice, etc etc depends on what I have eaten through the day
> 
> workout usually @ 9-10 pm
> 
> Then I will have
> 
> 1 Banana or apple
> and
> 1 scoop Dymatize Nutrition - Elite Whey Protein Isolate - Rich Chocolate (All Natural), 31 g
> 1 scoop Optimum Nutrition - 100% Casein Protein Powder, 1 Scoop
> 
> And that is a general days eating for me ...can be anwhere from 1900 cals to 2400 usually I eat the 2400 on my cardio days....
> 
> Hope this helps a bit....





DaveDesign said:


> I saw the P90x on one of the home shopping channels and was quite impressed, soon fobbed it off as tat as of course was on a home shopping channel, pumped full of hype so they get sales.
> 
> So to say i'm surprised to see it here is an understatement!!
> 
> I'ts woken my interest again and im keen to give it a try.
> 
> What equipment is needed? workout program, floor mat, dumbells (ful set?) what else?


Ok Dave That is basically what P90x is made up of.

You will need Dumbells of some sort a pullup bar and a yoga style mat and if you really want to and have a spare 12 quid or so a set of pushup bars

And that is basically you set.

Hope that helps


----------



## buck-egit

Spoony said:


> I thought I would dip into it again having not really completed a full term for various reasons.
> 
> I thought I'd dip in to ab ripper having done some weights earlier today. Having not worked my core in months due to laziness I forgot just how hard ab ripper was!


DONT dip Fella.... commit to the 90 days or you will just fade out half way through... Modify it you want to but stick to the 3 may lift weight days and modify the cardio and yoga days for something you like , football, running etc etc 
I run 4 times a week now as well as do the weight nights


----------



## Spoony

Starting again tomorrow, I've been looking at it to work it in with football etc that I do so I can skip the cardio. I've got all the stuff and worksheets printed out ready to go.


----------



## Spoony

Actual start date is today I've worked out so I'm about to hit chest and back... a bit sore from some exercise last night so we'll see how I get on.


----------



## ITHAQVA

buck-egit said:


> *These babys cost me £295 inc P&P* but they range from 2.5 kilos up to 41 kilos per hand


:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Spoony

Done, pretty disappointing performance but meh. Should improve over time. I'll post more stats soon enough.

I've started a wee blog so once it's online I'll give you a heads up - just aim to update it every day with my stats and thoughts.

No pictures though becuase since the GF dumped me I've nobody to take them lol!


----------



## buck-egit

Spoony said:


> Actual start date is today I've worked out so I'm about to hit chest and back... a bit sore from some exercise last night so we'll see how I get on.


Chest & Back . Is a killer


----------



## Spoony

Plyo today but I've already done a 3mile run at 8 min miles so may well miss the Plyo this week - am I ok subbing this?


----------



## buck-egit

Spoony said:


> Plyo today but I've already done a 3mile run at 8 min miles so may well miss the Plyo this week - am I ok subbing this?


Some say the HIIT aspect of plyo x is better for fat burning but doing a 5 k run on my Endomondo Gps phone app tracker tells me I burn 470 cal on a 5k. Where as on Myfitnesspal app tells me I burn 500ish cals doing 1hr of plyo.. I can do the 5k in 26 mins so for me its a time No brainer. I have herd that for fat burning the best way is to keep your heart rate @ 65% of your max heart rate, which for me is 130. And if you dont know how to work out your Max HR its 220 minus your age as a rule of thumb. But obviously if you are fitter you can go a bit higher. I see you play football well basically its HIIT because you are moving your heart rate up and down like a YOYO. Dont forget to work out your callorie intake per day its in the paperwork somewhere. And get the Myfitnesspal app on your phone to track your intake, its fantastic as you can scan the bar codes off of foods you eat and it saves it in your phone so after a week or so you dont have to scan anyhting anymore just to multi pick the foods you eat.


----------



## Spoony

Thanks, I didn't plan on skipping plyo every week but I was a broken man after the run, having got in at 4.30am on Sunday morning lol.

I don't think I'll be 100% on calories for a couple of weeks, it's hard when your not used to it. I've planned it out as well as possible but I really need to go shopping.

Today will be shoulders and arms and AB ripper x. I usually have fives on Monday but I think it'll be off tonight. Really looking forward to this one.


----------



## Spoony

Ab ripper x and shoulders & arms today. Not too bad, I was using 7kg as 8 was failing too early on the second rounds... certain exercises I just don't have the strength.

I've ate pretty well today - got a game of five a side at 8 too - might not be a great idea.


----------



## buck-egit

Spoony said:


> Thanks, I didn't plan on skipping plyo every week but I was a broken man after the run, having got in at 4.30am on Sunday morning lol.
> 
> I don't think I'll be 100% on calories for a couple of weeks, it's hard when your not used to it. I've planned it out as well as possible but I really need to go shopping.
> 
> Today will be shoulders and arms and AB ripper x. I usually have fives on Monday but I think it'll be off tonight. Really looking forward to this one.


Thats prob my fav workout .. It just seems to fly in. when i started I was using 8s but im upto 16s on first round and 14s second time...8 reps for each


----------



## buck-egit

*Lmao*


----------



## buck-egit

15 wide pullups off the bat my PB


----------



## andrewone

Hi all, ive seen this a few times around the net and am impressed! now i have a multi gym, rowing machine, exercise bike, and a tredmill. so i train when i get time!! which is not alot, but i want to make time! do i need any other equipment?? seen dumbells, pull up bar mentioned in previous posts. Is the dvd that you can buy from beachbody.co.uk all i need??

Drew.


----------



## buck-egit

andrewone said:


> Hi all, ive seen this a few times around the net and am impressed! now i have a multi gym, rowing machine, exercise bike, and a tredmill. so i train when i get time!! which is not alot, but i want to make time! do i need any other equipment?? seen dumbells, pull up bar mentioned in previous posts. Is the dvd that you can buy from beachbody.co.uk all i need??
> 
> Drew.


Yes .... it has all the dvd's and info on Nutrition you will need


----------



## buck-egit

5k run done in 26.40 another PB for this week. this is on the roads


----------



## TubbyTwo

Got this last night, do folks stick to the diet 100%?

Mine is pretty good anyway, might knock up a blog


----------



## buck-egit

TubbyTwo said:


> Got this last night, do folks stick to the diet 100%?
> 
> Mine is pretty good anyway, might knock up a blog


I prob manage 90% I have 1 cheat on a weekend. But through the week I am almost 100%


----------



## Spoony

I'm doing ok on eating well but I've ditched a few workouts in favour of five a side, runnin g and badminton.... Kenpo was not for me!

I'll get results I suspect just slower. I feel the best I've ever felt though, full of energy and focused. It's worth doing.


----------



## buck-egit

I have replace the Legs & Back for the gym so I can do a proper Leg workout

I do Squats, Leg press, leg extensions, calf raises, hamstrings and I also do Lat pulldowns in place of the pull ups. Which means I can pull more weight down than pullng up my 82 kilos.


----------



## Spoony

4th week in on rest week. Using a hybrid of p90x, kettle bells and cardio I feel much better. My mum even remarked that I was finally losing a bit of the belly. Onwards and upwards.


----------



## buck-egit

I have moved onto 90 days Of TapouT XT.. Look it up on Youtube..


----------



## Prism Detailing

Im doing doubles consisting of P90x and Insanity. Tapout XT looks amazing an something i might consider in the future....


----------



## buck-egit

10 days of TapouT XT done... feeling good :thumb:


----------



## Spoony

buck-egit said:


> 10 days of TapouT XT done... feeling good :thumb:


Whats this like?

I've dropped off in the past week or so due to too many nights away with work and just general business... should be week 5 of P90x for me but week 5 will commence on sat.

I want to add more so was thinking some TapoutXT workouts in the morning before my P90X in the evening. I want to hit harder results.


----------



## buck-egit

Spoony said:


> Whats this like?
> 
> I've dropped off in the past week or so due to too many nights away with work and just general business... should be week 5 of P90x for me but week 5 will commence on sat.
> 
> I want to add more so was thinking some TapoutXT workouts in the morning before my P90X in the evening. I want to hit harder results.


Its similar to Insanity only more MMA fight based in most of its moves.

and It's kickin My ass atm..

I have changed the way I workout atm instead of doing my workout at 21:30 to 22:30 each night I have now started to go to bed @ 21:30 10 at the latest and then I get up @ 04:20 and I do my workout in the mornings on an empty stomach, which seems to be working ok for me. I was a bit worried that I would run out of energy half way through the workouts, but all seems fine. I have been doing it now for 2 weeks. The advantage of this as far as I can see is

1: nothing other than my own willpower gets in the way of doing my workout as people calling into the house and other things dont get in the the way.
2: There is lots to say that doing Cardio first thing in the morning REVs up your body for the day and you burn more calories throughout the day.
3: When I get home after work I know I can relax and don't have a workout to do 
4: I seem to get a better sleep as I am not going to bed all Rev'd up from doing my workout and then going to bed...


----------



## buck-egit

9 lbs lost in 10 days of TapouT Xt...

Just finished Competion Core


----------



## J1ODY A

I'm day 3 of Insanity... after doing well in the gym for the last 6 months I decided it was time to up my game, but this is mental - I've been walking like a duck today cos my legs hurt so much!!!!

I love the feeling when I've finished though, roll on day 60


----------



## Spoony

I've fallen out the game big time so will need to get on it. Think I'll try insanity.


----------



## J1ODY A

Spoony said:


> I've fallen out the game big time so will need to get on it. Think I'll try insanity.


Do you train outside of these workouts?

I did a 9km run yesterday, and 3km this morning. Am planning to still visit the gym most days to do weights - is this too much?


----------



## Spoony

J1ODY A said:


> Do you train outside of these workouts?
> 
> I did a 9km run yesterday, and 3km this morning. Am planning to still visit the gym most days to do weights - is this too much?


I tend to run 5k 3 times a week in around 25-26mins. Also got five a side once a week and I do a weights based workout twice a week - with kettle bells and dumbells.

Past 2 weeks I've fallen off though due to circumstances and just not had the time


----------



## J1ODY A

Good, did a quick 1.6km this morning followed by some chest exercises using weights.

Just been for a 2.5 mile run with a mate from work, going to do the Cardio Recovery dvd in a moment.


----------



## Tips

J1ODY A said:


> I'm day 3 of Insanity... after doing well in the gym for the last 6 months I decided it was time to up my game, but this is mental - I've been walking like a duck today cos my legs hurt so much!!!!
> 
> I love the feeling when I've finished though, roll on day 60


Biggest thing I found with the insanity workout is the aching calves afterwards.

It took me 10 days to finish off the first 6 day workout.


----------



## J1ODY A

Oh thank God its normal... My calves are so painful, unless I keep walking lol

Just done day 4, cardio recovery... Ironic name as still sweated buckets lol

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## J1ODY A

Well day 10 & I'm still doing the Insanity program, Plyometric Cardio Circuits today which I don't find too bad... Cardio Recovery tomorrow.

I worked through the pain in the calves, found if I train in my trainers (rather than bare foot) then it eases the stress on them. Plus still doing running 4-5 times a week ranging in distance so that's keeping my loose. 

Do my second fit test soon, be interested to see if I've improved - visually I can still minimal difference but cardio wise I am much better.

Am still yet to do a full dvd without having a couple of 'unofficial breaks' but getting close :lol:


----------



## J1ODY A

Day 20 - I'm impressed I've stuck with it... can see why so many people drop out, but I'm no quitter!!!!


----------



## Spoony

Get in there! Noticed a difference?


----------



## J1ODY A

Spoony said:


> Get in there! Noticed a difference?


Yes, I'm permanently aching :lol:

I haven't lost any weight according to the scales, but can see the peck muscle developing more, the fat on my arms have gone increasing muscle definition, my stomach has flattened off with the top couple of abs starting to show through, no love handles, tighter buns & my thighs have turned to rock!

Got one more week, then its the recovery week, and it goes turbo with the 'max' range of videos to do...

If I don't get lots of clunge at the Xmas do's then I will feel it's all been a waste :lol:


----------



## J1ODY A

FYI

Just completed day 27 - day 28 is rest day then start with a weeks worth of core cardio & balance then moves onto the next 4 weeks of 'max' interval training!!!

I love it, not while I'm doing it but it's getting results.


----------



## J1ODY A

Am on day 43, the 'max' programmes are bonkers but sticking with it...

Seeing changes in me, more importantly getting a lot of compliments about looking good...

Didn't think I looked that big before, but those who don't see you often are a good measuring stick.

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## Lump

After a bad six months, back on it again. Day one done.


----------



## TubbyTwo

I now have this, looks like 90s days of pain...

Looking forward to it! (starting tomorrow)


----------



## TubbyTwo

What equipment are you guys using? Pull up bar, weights and bands?


----------



## J1ODY A

TubbyTwo said:


> What equipment are you guys using? Pull up bar, weights and bands?


Insanity requires no equipment


----------



## J1ODY A

Today I completed the Insanity workout...

Physically I'm happy with the results, generally my appearance has improved although not to the extent of some of the before & after pics you see. Clearly I have trimmed off a layer of fat, my stomach most notable has flattened off with the top abs starting to show.

I haven't helped because although I've been exercising hard, I've been eating really badly - the plan is to have a week off & then do the last 4 weeks again BUT focus on my diet.

Cardio wise my fitness has improved considerably - you start & finish with a fit test (as well as doing it a few times during to track progress). Here are my results:

1. Switch Kicks - day 1 = 52, day 63 = 55
2. Power Jacks - day 1 = 36, day 63 = 53
3. Power Knees - day 1 = 80, day 63 = 104
4. Power Jumps - day 1 = 30, day 63 = 45
5. Globe Jumps - day 1 = 8, day 63 = 10
6. Suicide Jumps - day 1 = 13, day 63 =16
7. Push-up Jacks - day 1 = 18, day = 26
8. Low Plank Obliques - day 1 = 40, day 63 = 62

If you want an idea what these exercises look like, then here:






Quite simply, if you want a controlled exercise regime that will transform your body then this is 63 days that you should do! :thumb:


----------



## sfstu

you still going with this j1ody a...? 
rgds stu


----------



## J1ODY A

sfstu said:


> you still going with this j1ody a...?
> rgds stu


Hello, I completed the programme end Nov time then up until Christmas I was doing a mix of Insanity videos & going gym... I then had Crimbo off & starting the whole programme again tomorrow!

You fancy it?

Sent from my GT-P5110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sfstu

J1ODY A said:


> Hello, I completed the programme end Nov time then up until Christmas I was doing a mix of Insanity videos & going gym... I then had Crimbo off & starting the whole programme again tomorrow!
> 
> You fancy it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5110 using Tapatalk 2


it sounds great and love watching those american vids with the stirring music and seeing the transformations...:thumb: it does look and sound effective, something i would definately fancy having a go at at some point, but not right now... i've just started a new weight training programme up and following that for next few months so commited there...
interesting to read peoples progress and findings though, as i said, its something i will give a go at some point in the future...:thumb:
rgds stu


----------



## J1ODY A

Well I have been a gym goer for many years to varying degrees of effort, but Insanity is so intense it makes you feel great! Anything well beyond what I could achieve alone.


----------



## White-r26

New P90X Home Fitness Program 13 DVDs Set & Guides ....


BARGAIN to be had!!


----------



## raitkens83

Just noticed this thread, I have just finished my 4th day on the Insanity DVD's. Will be interesting to see how i get on.

The past few days have been interesting at work as i have hardly been able to walk or move but some how when i get home and put the DVD on my muscle pain goes away and i manage to do the exercises no problem.

I was looking for building more muscle up top too, Seems P90X would of been better for me.

J1ODY A What day are you on now? Is there more upper body exercises involved later on in the program?


----------



## J1ODY A

raitkens83 said:


> Just noticed this thread, I have just finished my 4th day on the Insanity DVD's. Will be interesting to see how i get on.
> 
> The past few days have been interesting at work as i have hardly been able to walk or move but some how when i get home and put the DVD on my muscle pain goes away and i manage to do the exercises no problem.
> 
> I was looking for building more muscle up top too, Seems P90X would of been better for me.
> 
> J1ODY A What day are you on now? Is there more upper body exercises involved later on in the program?


Hi, insanity is awesome for shredding fat & toning muscle quickly... biggest changes for me were real defined arms, tighter chest & my thighs toned.

I completed it last Nov, started again in new year so now on week 6, max recovery tomorrow.

Most of the exercises relate to your core & thighs but you do more push ups etc later on.

P.s. the pain is normal.

Sent from my GT-P5110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## raitkens83

J1ODY A said:


> Hi, insanity is awesome for shredding fat & toning muscle quickly... biggest changes for me were real defined arms, tighter chest & my thighs toned.
> 
> I completed it last Nov, started again in new year so now on week 6, max recovery tomorrow.
> 
> Most of the exercises relate to your core & thighs but you do more push ups etc later on.
> 
> P.s. the pain is normal.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5110 using Tapatalk 2


Yeh it is good, I feel a bit addicted already after only 4 days. I did no exercise before insanity so i was expecting pain but i am shocked on how many different places i am getting pain.

Do you find it as fun doing it for a second time? Your obviously doing well if you have completed it once!! Im glad to hear there will be more push ups etc later on, I just hope if i stick to it i do see a difference.


----------



## J1ODY A

You will see a difference after the first two weeks.

Its harder doing it for a second time really but I don't get the same results going to a gym so will slug through.

Plan on doing it 2 times a year plus gym etc between.


----------



## raitkens83

Yeh i hope so, I have just finished the pure cardio and it has been the hardest so far. I will be very sore tomorrow. I have to admit i had to have a few breaks in between as i was going to collapse.

Keep me updated on here on how your getting on! :thumb:


----------



## Dave K

Spoony said:


> I've fallen out the game big time so will need to get on it. Think I'll try insanity.


First post on this site, came here for some info on polishers etc and then saw this thread, far more interesting!
I finished insanity two weeks ago and didn't get anywhere near to what Sean T looks like, so I'm now on week two, doing it all again. I want the T shirt.

I never took any days off, just kept going, substituting other routines for the day off. On top of the insanity I go to the gym 3 times a week and also do a spinning class 3 times week. I eat healthy anyway but stuck to the meals in the book supplied. I lost just over 8 lbs during the workout which wasn't enough as I still have a bit of a belly on me.

I looked at the P90X which is shown at the end of the insanity dvds but I only have so much time in a week so I'll shelf that for now.
I do my insanity workout at work during my lunch hour so to compliment this I am now going to get the kettlebell workout and do it at the end 3 times a week.
Although I'm drenched in sweat at the end of insanity I have never suffered from muscle stiffness or felt tired, if I had the time I'd do it twice.

One extra good thing is my 18 year is now eating healthy meals and while we were buying some nuts in Tesco couldn't understand why you could buy a double pack of McVitie chocolate biscuits a lot cheaper than you can buy a pack of nuts!

Dave


----------



## Dave K

raitkens83 said:


> Just noticed this thread, I have just finished my 4th day on the Insanity DVD's. Will be interesting to see how i get on.
> 
> The past few days have been interesting at work as i have hardly been able to walk or move but some how when i get home and put the DVD on my muscle pain goes away and i manage to do the exercises no problem.
> 
> I was looking for building more muscle up top too, Seems P90X would of been better for me.
> 
> J1ODY A What day are you on now? Is there more upper body exercises involved later on in the program?


First month is strengthening up your legs and core ready for month two which goes up another level. There is a lot more upper body work in month two.

Dave


----------



## J1ODY A

I to do not look like shaun t but I am the fittest I have ever been.

got my top two abs cutting in, but its all hard going


----------



## raitkens83

I doubt i will look like Shaun T either but as long as i loose a few lbs, Gain more fitness and strength and some muscle i will be happy.

Reading reviews insanity seems to get mixed views some saying its amazing and others saying they are the exact same as before. I don't see any change but as from the start of this week i have adjusted my diet instead of constantly eating crap, Hopefully i will see a change in a few weeks.


----------



## J1ODY A

if you do all the vids properly, even eating crap, I cannot see how you wouldn't see a change.

for me, I noticed subtle changes but the impact hit me when people who I'd not seen for months commented straight away how I looked thinner etc


----------



## raitkens83

J1ODY A said:


> if you do all the vids properly, even eating crap, I cannot see how you wouldn't see a change.
> 
> for me, I noticed subtle changes but the impact hit me when people who I'd not seen for months commented straight away how I looked thinner etc


Yeh your right, I am just impatient and not seen any massive changes yet ha.

You know when your doing it are you doing the drills/exercises as quick as the folk on the video? Also are you managing to do all the exercises without stopping in between?

I am pushing myself as far as i can but i am no where near as quick as them and do have to stop for a short 10 second break sometimes before i explode!

It makes me laugh how quick they jump down do 4 press ups jump back and do 8 run things then onto there feet jump up and down again and start again, I don't think i will ever be that quick :lol:

Before i started this i don't think i did any exercise for about 10 years+ though.


----------



## J1ODY A

what you're experiencing is normal lol some exercises I find I keep up easily but others no, although if you watch their technique sometimes its because I am squatting lower etc

also noticed Shaun is counting 8 but only doing 6 moves in some cases...


----------



## cosmichamster

Hi folks,

Have spent time reading your posts, all very interesting. I recently purchased P90X and some equipment, however I'm after some advice as to a chin up bar.

Down to these 2 and wondering if anyone recommends one over the other?

Any comments appreciated.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B002GHBRWA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00140TJ0M


----------



## raitkens83

Well that's me just finished the first day of the second month of insanity plus i did my fitness test. I pushed my hardest the first month to the stage i could not lift myself off the floor but todays was just complete madness, I was sick, Pulled a muscle in my leg and flared up an old golfers elbow injury. Plus both knees are very sore.

Hopefully this is going to get easier, I think today i was having an off day but if i carry on like this i think it will kill me.

On a positive side i smashed my fitness test results again.


----------



## J1ODY A

Well done for sticking with it, physically are you seeing an improvement?

The second mint is crazy, utter stick with it, not long left!!!

I am having a break and hitting the gym hard...


----------



## raitkens83

J1ODY A said:


> Well done for sticking with it, physically are you seeing an improvement?
> 
> The second mint is crazy, utter stick with it, not long left!!!
> 
> I am having a break and hitting the gym hard...


Thanks, Yeh i will stick with it. I have came this far and as much as it causes allot of pain i still enjoy it 

I am definitely building muscle, My arms and legs are bigger but i am not loosing my little fat bits. The first month Shaun always wanted everything to come from the core but if i am honest i didn't have one but now i am getting a little toned above my gut haha.

I was also doing a little weights the last few weeks of the first month but i think if the second month carries on like this i will give the weights a miss.


----------



## Spoony

I'm starting insanity tomorrow... be fun I guess


----------



## davies20

Spoony said:


> I'm starting insanity tomorrow... be fun I guess


Im in my second month of insanity now 

Its good fun. I was already of reasonable fitness, & i find it tough! I have noticed a firmer abs & stronger legs though. :thumb:


----------



## Spoony

Looking forward to it, I'm reasonably fit but nothing near where I was this time last year.

By reasonable I mean I can probably run 3-4 miles at 7min 30secs pace lol. Play fives 3 times a week and badminton once or twice but nothing to this extreme.

If I can survive month one and start eating properly then that's the battle beginning.


----------



## J1ODY A

ha, I'm not sure anything can prepare you for Insanity, but its addictive. Good luck & stick with it


----------



## BIG_K

J1ODY A said:


> ha, I'm not sure anything can prepare you for Insanity, but its addictive. Good luck & stick with it


Agree with this, after many years of heavy weight lifting etc followed by a few years of packing on pounds in the wrong places I started insanity a month ago and it just blew my mind. I've never done anything so difficult in my life but its honestly so much fun as well. Definitely worth sticking to. I stopped after 3 weeks as I begun fasting for Ramadan but will crack on from the beginning in about 2 weeks! Can't wait.

Good luck to anyone else doing it.


----------



## buck-egit

cosmichamster said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Have spent time reading your posts, all very interesting. I recently purchased P90X and some equipment, however I'm after some advice as to a chin up bar.
> 
> Down to these 2 and wondering if anyone recommends one over the other?
> 
> Any comments appreciated.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B002GHBRWA
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00140TJ0M


A long time since I been in here. :tumbleweed:

Anyhow I moved onto cycling and did 4000 miles last year.

But back to your question I bought the Powerbar 2. I had a bar similar to the P90X version but for me I found that it sat very low in the door way. The powerbar sits up level to the top of the architraves, where as the other versions sit 6" below the door frame loosing you clearance.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Shaun306

Currently on holiday getting fat.......have insanity at home and gonna give it a go when I get back, never been into fitness but my job always keeps me quite lean but I now have handles...........what's the secret to keeping motivated. I'm bad for quitting when stuff gets hard...


----------

